# Wine, the origin of which is the  Golan Heights



## talmid

*Good Day


I would be grateful if you could please suggest an educated rendering of the above,

the English original of which is :

         " that you will enjoy this wine, the origin of which is the  Golan Heights "


My own first effort is as follows:

וגם שתהינו מיין זה שמוצאויו רמת הגולן הוא


All suggestions would be most welcome


Thank you*


----------



## slus

It depends on the context, of course. It would be a bit different written in a restaurant's menu, quoted in a book, said in a movie, using high or low register, etc., but the most natural way to say it is:

ושתיהנו מהיין הזה, שמקורו ברמת הגולן


----------



## radagasty

Or how about:

כי תחפץ ביין הזּה אשׁר מקורו רמתה הגּולן


----------



## slus

LOL


----------



## amikama

radagasty said:


> Or how about:
> 
> כי תחפץ ביין הזּה אשׁר מקורו רמתה הגּולן


It's hilarious because it sounds like a parody of Biblical Hebrew.


----------



## Abaye

radagasty said:


> כי תחפץ ביין הזּה אשׁר מקורו רמתה הגּולן


This translates  "that you will *want* this wine, the origin *to* which is the Golan Heights".


----------



## talmid

slus said:


> It depends on the context, of course. It would be a bit different written in a restaurant's menu, quoted in a book, said in a movie, using high or low register, etc., but the most natural way to say it is:
> 
> ושתיהנו מהיין הזה, שמקורו ברמת הגולן


---------------------------------------------

_*Hello Slus

Firstly, I thank you for your reply
& I thank, too, the other  responders - 
Amikama, Abaye & Radagasty

Further,
A. In connection with my own attempt - I am having to draw on resources which I acquired many years ago - and I am genuinely interested to learn, whether 

שתיהנו מיין זה שמוצאויו רמת הגולן הוא

is even remotely possible.


I welcome all comments 

Thank you*_


----------



## Abaye

talmid said:


> שתיהנו מיין זה שמוצאויו רמת הגולן הוא


Good attempt, nearly correct. מוצאו is spelled incorrectly, הוא should usually appear between the two coupled sentence parts:
שתיהנו מיין זה שמוצאו הוא רמת הגולן


----------



## Drink

Abaye said:


> Good attempt, nearly correct. מוצאו is spelled incorrectly, הוא should usually appear between the two coupled sentence parts:
> שתיהנו מיין זה שמוצאו הוא רמת הגולן



Though in Classical and Rabbinic Hebrew, it is common to put the הוא at the end.


----------



## Abaye

Drink said:


> Though in Classical and Rabbinic Hebrew, it is common to put the הוא at the end.


That's why I was careful and wrote "usually". I find it farfetched to imagine Abaye and Rava promoting Golan Wineries , so modern Hebrew seems more appropriate in this case.


----------



## radagasty

Abaye said:


> This translates  "that you will *want* this wine, the origin *to* which is the Golan Heights".



I would have said 'delight in', rather than 'want', and, as for the directional ה, it doesn't make sense to interpret it as 'to' in this instance, even though that is it's usual meaning, so it would be better to translate it as 'at', in its weakened form, _e.g._, Jr 29:15 «הֵקִ֨ים לָ֧נוּ יְהוָ֛ה נְבִאִ֖ים בָּבֶֽלָה» "The Lord has raised up prophets for us *in* Babylon."


----------



## talmid

Abaye said:


> Good attempt, nearly correct. מוצאו is spelled incorrectly, הוא should usually appear between the two coupled sentence parts:
> שתיהנו מיין זה שמוצאו הוא רמת הגולן


==============================================================



Abaye said:


> Good attempt, nearly correct. מוצאו is spelled incorrectly, הוא should usually appear between the two coupled sentence parts:
> שתיהנו מיין זה שמוצאו הוא רמת הגולן



...................................................................................................................................................................................


Slus, Good Afternoon

I would like to pose a further query based on your previous reply, please.

Based on the declension of :

אחרי  -   FOLLOW  ME
אחריו  -   AFTER HIM

I assumed that  his / it's  [ ie. the wine's ] origin
could possibly be expressed  as
*מוצאויו*  [" MOTSAVAV " ]

Could you please comment.

Thank you


----------



## Abaye

radagasty said:


> הֵקִ֨ים לָ֧נוּ יְהוָ֛ה נְבִאִ֖ים בָּבֶֽלָה


המלב"ים explains that this unusual phrasing should be taken along with its previous verse so בבלה is part of the idea: _(when we were exiled) to Babel_ or alike,

In regard to חפץ, it usually used for want, wish, not for enjoy.

It is possible to translate text based on irregularities in the target language but that may be unhelpful for a language learner. Aren't we here to help?


----------



## Abaye

talmid said:


> Slus, Good Afternoon


I wouldn't dare answering a question directed to @slus. This little @ makes people notice.


----------

